# Storing Wheat Berries



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am sure this is answered somewhere but I cant find it. I am purchasing different wheat berries, corn and beans for storage. My question is. I got buckets from a local bakery and they have a cake smell, peanut butter smell, etc. I washed, I baked in sun, nothing gets the smell out. I dont want my sugar and grains to smell like this so I seal saved smaller packages and then placed the packages in the buckets. Do I still need an oxygen absorber in each bucket? Or should I have purchased mylar bags and just dumped the contents into the buckets?

I am sure this is the wrong place to post this,but I cant find a posting for bulk foods. Am I missing something?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

As for the smell in the buckets try baking soda ... about a cup or so and let it sit over night, then rinse with water followed by a rinse with vinegar water.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Buckets & Mylar*

Fill the buckets with water and add bleach ...... let stand for a day or two in the sun ...... should take care of the smell ..... NEVER soak buckets with soaps or cleaners!!!!

You always needed sealed mylar bags/02 with a FOOD GRADE bucket ...... use new bucket lids with gaskets ...... the combination of bag & sealed bucket slows down the re-entry of air back into the sealed food ....


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. So I am ok as far as seal saving them? Ordering the absorbers tonight.


----------

